# Where in the forum will i find info on Oranda and Comet goldfish



## Eire84 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi there i am flicking through your fish sub sections and i cant find anywhere that just has Oranda and Comet sections.. Please help
Eire
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum :wave:

At the moment, fish profiles are mostly listed under scientific name. We're working to get the more common names up there but it's a long process  I think this is what you're looking for in the meantime.

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/cyprinid-species/carassius-auratus-auratus-192345/


----------



## Eire84 (Sep 30, 2013)

Romad said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum :wave:
> 
> At the moment, fish profiles are mostly listed under scientific name. We're working to get the more common names up there but it's a long process  I think this is what you're looking for in the meantime.
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/cyprinid-species/carassius-auratus-auratus-192345/


Thanks Romad. Its great being on this site as i can get real time advise and suggestions about my little ones. Thank you for your reply and I love the site already im getting great feedback.

Eire 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

